
Andrew Chen: How to fool VCs - Confusing them with date ranges and hits/pageviews/uniques - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/06/how_to_fool_vcs.html
======
staunch
I think total visits multiplied by average stay is a pretty useful single
number. "Our users spent over 100 man-years on our site in the past month".
According to Compete.com the number for this site is 79 hours of user time per
month, and Reddit is at ~4 years/mo.

